# Pantom Black TT with Magma Red Leather



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

After a lifetime of waiting, or so it seemed. I finally picked my car up today from Beechwood Audi, West Midlands

I went for :-

2.0
Phantom Black
Magma Red Leather
Bose
Ipod
Heated Seats
Multi Function Wheel
Symphony
Phone Prep

I'd like to thank you gusy for your help along the way, especially Tosh on the options front.

I started to take a few pics and then realised it was a little too dark. None the less i'll put them on and will do some more later. Will try and do a write up as well


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice colour combo.

A little advice. That bonnet really curls over at the front inviting stone chips. If you cant afford that Guard film stuff (wish I had done it at the outset) I would at least get a good layer of wax on there cos this Phantom black is a nice colour but its bad enough for chips on the mk1 but that bonnet is just asking for em m8.


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Before anyone mentions it, the red leather is nowhere near as bright as it looks in the photo.

It's actually quite dark, but add a camera flash and it's suddenly heading towards pink !!

I'll try and take some better pics tomorrow in better light


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Now thats sweet, and your a brave man for choosing black. I wanted black but went for silver based totally one stone chip marks.

Its great to see red leather with out the extended pack as i think its a little bit much.

Nice job and good choice, have fun.


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks leg and I think you're right

Worst of all, i currently have a gravel drive !

So definetly looking for trouble

Something else to look into tomorrow lol


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, I have to say, i was a little worried about the red and the black. But i was blown away when i opened the door for the first time.

I think the extended leather may have been a little too much, it's more than okay without it


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

That's another combination that works well. Congratulations


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

well i've jsut got back from a night of ferrying people about in the new car !

i did have 2 fun moments that i must comment on

1. being undertaken coming up to an island by a ford focus, who then swerved in front of me, just in time to reach the island. was quite funny watching him slam his breaks on and barely stop in time. all of that to overtake a new tt !

2. some young chav, who upon seeing my car, decided to do a rio ferdinand and repeatedly kept flicking his fingers in the air whilst shouting syck ! quite funny until he kept coming closer and closer to the car. thankfully the lights changed and i drove off lol

i take them both as compliments !


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Great combo....love that red leather!

Enjoy! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hows it smell


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations on getting the car. I have opted for the same colour combo but I have four more days before pick up. Glad you think the red is good, as I've only seen it at the Audi forum back in the summer under artifical lights.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Phantom and red - gorrrrrrrrrrrrgeous. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

That would be my first choice but as a high mileage gal I'd be fretting about my stone chips!!  

Enjoy, its a stunning car. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You ordered yet lottie


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> You ordered yet lottie


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo....drove the 2.0T today for a bit....................................still pondering...........and counting my pennies!!

But black and red.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... 8) :lol:


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

ah, the smell !

gorgeous !

and why didn't anyone mention stone chips before !

i'm scared to drive it now lol


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice Combo.

One of my favourites..


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

congrat dillonw, looks lovely 8)

I'll keep my eyes peeled for it on the road.

Enjoy!


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Any chance of those non flash interior pics dillonw. I am about to order but just can't make my mind up between Black, Magma red or Luxor Beige for my Brilliant Black TT. I am worried black interior and exterior will be too much.....black , with no contrasting colours in the car. Worried that the red is too.....(bright)RED and that the Luxor will get too........dirty . Red and Beige do provide a nice contrast though with the rest of the black plastics.

Also, when you say you didn't go extended. Do you mean you didn't get extended at all or got extended, just not colour extended. If its the former, do you think the rubberised material on the dash pod and centre console looks ok.

As for funny stories. My mother wanted a go in my overnight demo 2.0T today believe it or not. We were stopped at a junction, turning left and some Spanish students started pointing excitedly at the car from across the road. "I think they like the car Keith" she said, and then after taking the corner and straightening the car up, she floored it up the road. "FFS ma, slow down" says I. She appologised for showing off and said she just couldn't help it!  Now we have 'Mature' Racers to worry about!


----------



## cooper505 (Sep 21, 2006)

I was waiting to see some pics of that colour combo, as that is the same as what i have ordered.
I was a little worried it might not work, but it looks fantastic!

I'll just have to drule over pictures of your car until i get mine in March!!

Post some more...please!!!!


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

i'll try and get some pics on today and thanks for the comments

blah, how dark is it outside !!!


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's a few more random pics


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome, looks sweet.

What's with the pink tie


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

haha i think i have more pink ties than any other colour !

kinda rolling with the whole new man look lol


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

dillonw said:


> haha i think i have more pink ties than any other colour !
> 
> kinda rolling with the whole new man look lol


But pink and red clash horribly. New ties? Or new car??

It's a good looking car - congrats. Don't park it too close to the pile of bricks though ... :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks Great...

PS Did you specify the Pirelli Tyres or were they on already??


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

lol it was an old tie !

okay okay i bought it for the new car 

as for the bricks, you should see the delivery lorries that i have drive next to it all day !

and as for the tyres, they were on as standard


----------



## cooper505 (Sep 21, 2006)

Fantastic looking car.

Love the colour combo and wheel choice, now all i have to do is wait another 6 months till i get mine.

At least i know what it will look like when it turns up. Less the reflection of me wearer a pink tie. (Not my colour, clashes with my eyes!)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Love the colour combo....then I would say that as I've ordered exactly the same for myself, but have gone for 10 spokes instead of Turbines.

As for the Pink Tie....my wife is always trying to get me to wear pink shirts, she reckons they look good on me! I was wearing one the other week while driving in my freshly cleaned TT when this car full of lads drove along side and one of the lads starting waving his hand at me to call me a "wanker". Now baring in mind they were all scruffy gitts and were driving a shitty Hyundai that looked like it wouldn't pass it's MOT, I'm just wondering if they was jealous of the car or the shirt? :lol: 8)


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

For those unsure of the red leather, ignore the picture of the seat close up. Cameras seem to get the colour balance totally wrong and make the seats looks almost garishly red. The exterior shots show the rear colour much better. It's quite a dark matt finish red.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sandhua1978 said:


> Looks Great...
> 
> PS Did you specify the Pirelli Tyres or were they on already??


you get what comes - you cant choose.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

I guessed so...

But from a friend who works for Audi RAC or whatever they are called. recommended that Pirelli's are generally better for allround grip, though admitted that they didn't last as long as michellins.

And not sure if there is much of a price difference between the tyres.

Be interesting to see if there was any difference in performance against the various brands.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Picked up mine at midday. Some colour combo. Looks stunning in black and the red is much nicer than in photos. Alas had to come into work this afternoon, so not had much of a chance to play. In the five miles driven, first and second seem a little short and jerky, and the brakes are amazingly sharp.

It has pirellis too. One think I did notice was it has headlight washers, I didn't know these were standard on a non xenon headlights. Not quibbling though.

Dealer was kind enough to fill it up with petrol and tax till end of next October.(thanks for the heads up on this Tosh)

Off for a drive to Cheltenham tonight, can't wait.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Picked up mine at midday. Some colour combo. Looks stunning in black and the red is much nicer than in photos. Alas had to come into work this afternoon, so not had much of a chance to play. In the five miles driven, first and second seem a little short and jerky, and the brakes are amazingly sharp.
> 
> It has pirellis too. One think I did notice was it has headlight washers, I didn't know these were standard on a non xenon headlights. Not quibbling though.


Glad you are enjoying it. I'm finding 1st to 2nd quite jerky but you can get it smoothly if you concentrate in coordinating the pedals better. My Clio 172 did this for 1000 miles and then loosened up nicely and I reckon it's just the engine being a bit tight when new. Time will Tell.

And yes, the headlight washers are standard on the UK 3.2. Got them on mine.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Splendid. I better get the first 1000 out of the way then


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ezzie said:


> I did notice was it has headlight washers, I didn't know these were standard on a non xenon headlights. Not quibbling though.


The bumper is a std bumper on the MKII. You dont get the aliens in the bumper unless it has xenons - its just a blank.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love it! Gets my [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > I did notice was it has headlight washers, I didn't know these were standard on a non xenon headlights. Not quibbling though.
> ...


Oh :x that's a little mean of them to give false hope. They really are cutting costs this time round, with the same bumper and not switching over the handbrake and cupholders.


----------

